# Picture Request



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I wanna try my hand at making a little video and I'd like to request pics to put in it. I need "pit bulls" that are jumping, running, playing, etc. Action shots basically. I also need some of them playing in or with water. So if you have any pics that belong to you that you would not mind me using send them to [email protected] or post here.

Thanks


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Aimee I have some great pics for you.  I've got some good one4es of Dosia blowing bubbles in the pool, and others of him Marley and our son all in the pool playing. All are on the computer at the house so I'll send them monday when I get back


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep Aimee I will have to e-mail you some pics, I may just post them here as I have a ton of them of all the dogs playing  Does the DWB count??


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Of course he does!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## PIT Momma (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

*Action shots of Kane ...*


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Bear action shot 










his playin pics,


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks to everyone so far! Great pics!


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

aimee235 said:


> I wanna try my hand at making a little video and I'd like to request pics to put in it. I need "pit bulls" that are jumping, running, playing, etc. Action shots basically. I also need some of them playing in or with water. So if you have any pics that belong to you that you would not mind me using send them to [email protected] or post here.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yay! Love the pics everyone! Keep it up!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Alright I'm finally on my own computer 


















































































































































This one's my favorite cause he looks like he's gunna punch some one in the face 
















Playing in the pool lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Aimee can it just be pics, I have a great couple of vids of Orion in the water, hmmm going to look now


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Videos are good too!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

cool beans, here are some pics and vids, you can break the vids down however you need too 

Air Penny (RIP) - 
















I really can't believe she used to be this heavy, miss you Pooh Bear - 
























Some of Phoebers - 
















Orion - 








Phoenix - 
















playin in the water - 

















































Here are the vids - 





























ok I'm done, lol


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

playing chase with the basset


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg that is a great pic  ^^^^^


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

this one might work too


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

lots of great pics, you sure got your cutout.. lol
Well here is a possible "the end" lolol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

apbtproud said:


> lots of great pics, you sure got your cutout.. lol
> Well here is a possible "the end" lolol


:rofl::rofl:
The End!! I love it lol.


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Vids

bear and bently playing, 





bear and my cousins boxer playing





bear playin tug with is brother shiloh


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I will add some.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh I heart me some RIley she is such a sexy girl


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Zoey playing 
























Dooney
















playing with lil mac


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Rudy, I LOVE these pics  freakin awesome


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)




----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Attempting to upload my "ruff draft". lol. I realized I can't spell so I will have to fix it later.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahhaa, speel check woman  ((Hugs))


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah. I needed spell check. It seems I can't spell community. lol.

Here is the rough draft. I couldn't figure out how to put videos in there. So it's just pics.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aww snap gotta watch this when I get home, my nieces don't have the thing for me to watch this


----------

